# Are you hunting on a full moon at night?



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been wondering if it is worth going out and hunting out of a vehicle while it is so bright out. I dont like to educate predators so have been waiting for darkness " Dark Dark" to go back out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good question...We are not allowed to hunt out of a vehicle


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Called up a double not long ago on a full moon from the back of the truck. It actually started out as a bit of an argument between me and another guy. I was saying we could call something up, he was saying we would be too visible and wanted to go sit in the grass. I got cocky and told him to jump in. We drove out into the middle of a pasture and I turned that call on and immediately had 2 coyotes hard charging us from about 200 yards. It was as bright as could be too... and those coyotes came straight in. We were both so dumbfounded that we just sat there and watched them run to, and then past the truck. No one tried to stop them or anything and we never got a good shot.

I think the hunting is just fine on a full moon... it might make hunters act a little weird though.


----------



## dpeymus (Feb 2, 2011)

Hunting under a full moon is awesome. It doesn't matter if it's summer or winter, I'm always out when there's a full moon. Nothing like seeing a predator come smoking in over a moonlit field. I don't see why the vehicle would be a big deal, I've had them come right up the vehicle at times when I've been night hunting. Besides, if you're putting a light in their eyes they're not going to see the vehicle anyway...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

IN Oklahoma you are not allowed to hunt with artificial(?) light unless using dogs. I have hunted by moon light several times with good success. They have to feed just like everyting else.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Some of the learned critters might be a lil shy but none the less if they are gonna come in to eat what ever you are mimicing then they will be coming in if its day light, no moon dark or full moon dark.

Think of it like this.

You are hungry for a snickers at 9 pm and you just gotta fill the urge. Would it matter if it was full moon or no moon ? 
basically the same deal with a critter.


----------

